# Power antenna problems!



## Sargeue (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a 93 Altima and my power antenna stop working. I hear the motor, but it wont raise or lower, any ideas?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

try pulling it forsefully when you hear the motor. (kind of helping the motor).
then clean it.

if you really have time you can take the antena assembly out, take it appart and see maybe 
the mechanism is broken somewhere.

don't know about antenas though.


----------

